# PSI Steampunk Pen



## jondavidj (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello all, 

This is the new Steampunk Pen from PSI. It is on page 102 of the catalog. I promised that I would not post any photos until the catalog release. Thanks to PSI for letting me make this pen and write the tutorial. I know many people make their blanks different ways so it was an honor. 

Please let me know what you think. 

Jon David Jones


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice job!

Dave


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice looking pen Jon!  I believe Allen Shaw was involved with that pen. I seen it in DC. Very cool!


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Saw this in real life. Awesome does not do a description justice.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 28, 2014)

Like it!  Of course they don't have any for sale...


----------



## John Smith (Aug 28, 2014)

Really a great looking blank for the pen. Or any pen for that matter.


----------



## jondavidj (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for the compliments everyone!! 

Harry- I don't think they have them for sale yet. It looked like they were updating their website with the new products today......so I bet this weekend is when they will go on sale.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 29, 2014)

Great Pen, Jon.
Superb Blank, Busy enough for Steampunk, but not too Busy to Outshine the Kit.
Excellent Fit and Finish.
Look Forward to seeing the Kit in the Flesh.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## studioseven (Aug 31, 2014)

Jon,
I love this pen.  Did you make the blank or purchase it?

Seven


----------



## navycop (Aug 31, 2014)

studioseven said:


> Jon,
> I love this pen.  Did you make the blank or purchase it?
> 
> Seven





jondavidj said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is the new Steampunk Pen from PSI. It is on page 102 of the catalog. I promised that I would not post any photos until the catalog release. Thanks to PSI for letting me make this pen and write the tutorial. I know many people make their blanks different ways so it was an honor.
> 
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## Woodkiller (Aug 31, 2014)

Like jimm1 said, I have seen this pen in person and was blown away by it. I had the pleasure(as did jimm1) to have Jon show us how to make that type of blank, maybe that is why the tutorial was so familiar to me. I just got the new catalog from PSI and I saw that you had written the tutorial for this bad boy, and wanted to congratulate you on that. 


Btw, ask whoever does the catalogs if they need a proofreader, or at least someone that can read page numbers. When they say the tutorial is on page 44, but it is really on page 102( & there are other examples too) they look really ignorant, especially if he problem runs a few months in a row.


----------



## jondavidj (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!!

Seven - I made the blank.

I really appreciate all the compliments and kind words. It is such a pleasure to share this hobby with such fine folks.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 1, 2014)

A very nice pen, nice pairing with blank to kit, well done. I'm going to give that one a try.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 1, 2014)

And that is REALLY cool. I'm excited to be the recipient in the PITH with you.


----------



## Rodnall (Sep 1, 2014)

They show them on the web site, but it says they're out of stock already. Did they really have them or are they looking to see how much interest in them before they order?


----------



## jondavidj (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Eric...I saw that tonight too.....I will have to think of some ideas......

Rodnall - Steven said they were on a plane headed this way. I see PSI is closed tomorrow as well. I bet they will go on sell Wednesday.....


----------



## Rodnall (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Jon, I'm really excited to try them out. I need to figure out where to buy some blanks to fit the kit as I don't cast. They are awesome looking.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool the blank is a standout.


----------



## Gregf (Sep 10, 2014)

Rec'd notification that the copper-brass one is in stock.
Ordered one.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 10, 2014)

Gregf said:


> Rec'd notification that the copper-brass one is in stock.
> Ordered one.



Looks like all platings are now available & the link to instructions is also working. 
I ordered one too.


----------



## Signguy (Sep 10, 2014)

I found the individual pens available and ordered one of each finish, but the kit of three with bushings was still out of stock.  Didn't really matter since it uses the same bushings as the Victorian kit.

I'm interested to make a few, but not sure I will order anymore because the price point seems way too high too me so I'm not sure they can be sold for enough to cover it with a good margin.


----------

